# Port USB bruit parasites de masse grésillement et souffle



## didiervdeb (17 Décembre 2011)

Salut à tous

Après une bonne semaine de recherche je me décide à m'adresser à nouveau à vous en espérant trouver une idée lumineuse ici.

Je travaille sur macbook, G4 et Imac intel dernière génération et le problème est le même sur les 3 machines:

Les données qui transitent via le port usb provoquent des bruits. Je sais qu'il peut s'agir d'un problème musical mais c'est aussi un problème informatique. 

Je possède un synthé Korg M50 il est branché sur mon  macbook ou Imac dernière génération en USB avec carte son M audio ou  RME. C'est vraiment pratique de piloter le M50 via usb. Cependant je  remarque que dès qu'il est branché en USB cela entraine des parasites ds  la carte son, un souffle aigu et continu.
Ceci se retrouve ds les enregistrements audio du synthé.

Ce problème arrive aussi sur d'autres synthés yamaha par exemple d'après ce que j'ai lu .

http://fr.audiofanzine.com/workstat...ouffle-ou-bruit-de-masse-par-le-port-usb.html

Je l'ai branché via un Hub, avec une rallonge USB; sans la terre... Rien n'y fait 

POur le moment la seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est de débrancher le  port USB avant chaque enregistrement audio soit environ 100 ou  200 fois  par jour lol. Pas pratique et perte de temps énorme.

Please Help...Help Help.


----------



## mokuchley (18 Décembre 2011)

le m50 est branché en usb sur l'ordinateur , n'est ce pas
pouvais vous me dire de quel carte maudio et rme il s'agit

avez vous tester d'autre synthé ou essayer le m50 chez quelqu'un d'autre, au pire dans un magazin de musique

ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que , en attendant d'avoir une solution pour l'usb, vous ne branchez pas le m50 en jack sur la carte son ?

il faut essayer de tester chaque composant de votre studio pour écarter les possibilité les unes avec les autres

si par exemple cela vient d'un dysfonctionnement du port sur le M50, seul un autre synthé vous confirmera la chose

si le soucis apparait sur vos trois ordinateur, on peut résonnablement penser que le probleme ne vient pas d'eux

avez vous testé un autre cable usb ?

connaissez vous  les composants electriques de votre appartement ou maison, y a t il des prises avec terre ou sans terre, a quel amperage etes vous....s'il est parfois difficile de le savoir , le mieux serait d'utiliser la meme configuration mais dans un lieu different, il ne faudrait pas essayer dans le meme immeuble, meme lotissement

si le probleme continu ailleurs, alors cela vient du synthé, des cables

en utilisant l'usb et la carte son plus l'audio par cable vous pouvez avoir des probleme de retour de masse,

avez vous des connections asymetrique ?

un boitier de direct serait peut etre, aprés avoir testé chacun des composant de differentes manières , d'affaiblir ces parasites


----------



## didiervdeb (18 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour tout d'abord merci pour votre réponse. Je donne quelques précisions:

Les cartes sons sont M audio FW410 et RME Fireface 800. Le tout en firewire.

*Je n'enregistre RIEN en USB.* tout passe par les jacks mono vers la carte son et* aucun parasite quand la fiche usb du m50 est débranchée*. 

L'usb ne sert qu'a piloter les synthés, choisir les sons, gérer les départs effets..modifier les paramètres via l'éditeur.

Effectivement je ne pense pas que le problème viennent des macs ou des cartes sons, ni de l'installation électrique qui est neuve et ne pose aucun problème/ D'ailleurs cela arrive aussi sur un portable non relié au secteur. Tout le studio est sur onduleur.

Le M50 lui mème serait il à la masse? peut être sauf que ce problème arrive sur d'autres synthés. yamaha par exemple. Je vais essayer sur un autre m50 si j'en trouve un.

Je cherchais une solution  ds le genre filtre anti parasite ou hub miracle à brancher sur l'ordi qui me débarrasse de ce problème. Ou autre chose mais il n'est pas gérable de débrancher un synthé avant chaque enregistrement. Alors please une idée. Merci.


----------



## HeZi (28 Décembre 2011)

Salut, j'ai exactement le même problème de bruit sur ma configuration.
Lors de l'écoute/enregistrement d'un son j'ai des bruits parasites qui se font entendre via mes enceintes. J'ai l'impression que c'est lié à l'activité du cpu ou je ne sais quoi dire tellement c'est spécial.
Apple m'a changé la carte mère, l'alimentation, mais le problème est toujours là. Il me change le Imac 27 dans la semaine je t'en dirais plus.

Ma configuration :
Imac27 i7 3.33ghz 16go memory 2go vidéos
Enceintes yamaha hs80 
carte son mootu ultralite mk3 hybride
clav usb aiximpro 25

La théorie de la masse est à sortir car j'ai isolé à 100% ce genre de problème via un onduleur et mes enceinte ne sont pas la source du problème car branché en direct sur mon clavier yamaha p95 elles fonctionnes à la perfection.
Le problème se fait entendre quand je branche ma carte son en usb...
Donc je pense que il y a une masse sur le pc tout simplement

Résultat des courses 4mois que j'ai déboursé 3100 pour une machine pro qui ne me permet même pas de faire des prises correcte ou même d'écouter de la musique sans parasite...

Ps : Qualité apple, Ya ya ya...


----------



## HeZi (19 Janvier 2012)

UP du sujet car toujours pas de solution hormis un remboursement proposé par Apple qui ne sais pas identifier la source du problème...
Âpres 5 mois d'attentes voilà la réponse... Foutage de gueule
Vous en avez appris plus de votre côté?


----------



## jef_citron (27 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de relancer la discussion car j'ai exactement le même problème et je pourtant je suis sous PC !
J'ai un piano numérique Yamaha CP4 et un expandeur Roland Fantom XR, le tout branché sur une interface audio Lexicon Alpha avec des câbles audio de bonne qualité
L'interface audio est obligatoirtement reliée à l'ordinateur avec un câble USB
Par exemple si mon CP4 n'est pas connecté à l'ordinateur avec un câble USB, alors le son reçu dans l'interface audio est excellent
De même pour le Fantom XR, s'il n'est pas connecté en USB avec l'ordinateur, le sons reçu dans l'interface audio est superbe
En revanche si je branche mon CP4 en USB sur l'ordinateur (ou le Fantom XR, c'est pareil), alors les son reçu dans l'interface audio comporte une sorte de sifflement parasite
Mes câble audio sont en asymétrique (prise mono) car je ne peux pas faire autrement, en effet les sorties out de mes appareils sont asymétriques
Si je branche des câbles symétriques (TRS, prise stéréo), ce la ne change rien car de toute façon les prises out de mes appareils sont en asymétrique (j'ai testé !!!)
Je sais bien qu'avec des prises symétriques (TRS) et des câbles symétriques le problème n'a pas lieu (j'ai testé en branchant la sortie out symétrique de mon interface audio sur l'entrée in symétrique de mon Fantom XR avec des câbles symétriques, et effectivement aucun bruit parasite alors que le Fantom XR était branché en USB sur l'ordinateur)
Malheureusement la sortie out de Fantom XR est uniquement asymétrique

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée pour éviter ces bruits parasites quand on branche plusieurs appareils audio en USB sur le même ordinateur ?


----------



## mokuchley (27 Août 2016)

comment est fait le branchement électrique; est ce que vous avez plusieurs prise mural 

pouvez vous séparé la sortie électrique de l'ordinateur et votre carte son sur une autre prise

est-ce que toutes vont prises-mural ont une masse ?

pouvez vous brancher votre matériel dans une autre pièce

quel est votre carte son, quel est sa sortie électrique, utilise-t-elle un transfo ou une alimentation interne 3 points

est-ce qu'un câble TRS mono d'un coté et stéréo de l'autre ne serait pas une solution

avez vous vérifier le mini-amperage des ports USB pour être conforme avec celui de vos appareil
Sur mon ancien IMAC j'avais des ampérage différents

si vous pouvez aller chez un ami ou un vendeur , testé la carte son elle même 


conclusion il faut séparer chaque éléments pour savoir d'ou vient ce sifflement


----------



## jef_citron (27 Août 2016)

Merci de vous occuper de mon cas

J'ai déjà essayé en branchant mon ordinateur avec une rallonge sur une prise électrique d'une autre pièce : le bruit parasite était nettement moins fort mais encore perceptible
J'ai également essayé avec un ordinateur portable, non branché sur le secteur, dans ce cas tant que son ventilateur ne tournait pas il n'y avait aucun bruit parasite mais dès que le ventilo s'est mis à tourner : catastrophe
J'ai également essayé avec une multiprise dont j'avais débranché la masse : toujours le bruit parasite (un peu moins fort cependant)

J'ai essayé sur 4 ordinateurs différents (2 portables et 2 fixes) et toujours le même problème 
Je ne pense pas que cela vienne du réseau électrique car avec des ordinateurs portables non branchés sur le secteur cela pose problème quand même

Il faudrait que j'essaye avec une autre interface audio (mais il faut que j'arrive à m'en procurer une...)

Je vous tiens au courant de mes essais !


----------



## mokuchley (27 Août 2016)

cela ne sert a rien d'acheter tant que vous ne savez pas comment occulter le problème 
chez moi , j'ai dût en passer par un compromis; tout le bruit disparait, si je branche sur différentes pièce de la maison, ceci étant invivable, j'ai un souffle minime, mais il est toujours présent; et il augmentent si je commence a utiliser des compresseur et autre

ces soucis a mon avis ne sont pas rare, mais les gens font avec ; ce n'est pas pour rien si dans les grands studio;l'alimentation électrique est travailler en premier lieu


----------



## jef_citron (28 Août 2016)

Je viens de faire d'autres essais
Mon CP4 a 2 types de sorties audio différentes : 2 sorties asymétriques (prise jack 6,35mm en mono) et 2 sorties symétriques (prise XLR)
Je précise que les entrées de mon interface audio sont symétriques
Début de l'expérience :
  - Je branche mon CP4 en USB sur mon ordinateur
  - Si je branche mon CP4 avec ses sorties symétriques, sur mon interface audio, par l'intermédiaire de câbles symétriques alors il n'y a aucun bruit parasite 
  - Si je branche mon CP4 avec ses sorties asymétriques, sur mon interface audio, par l'intermédiaire de câbles asymétriques  alors il y a du bruit parasite 
  - pour information : si je branche mon CP4 avec ses sorties asymétriques, sur mon interface audio, par l'intermédiaire de câbles symétriques  alors il y a du bruit parasite (c'est donc bien la liaison symétrique d'un bout à l'autre de la chaîne qui permet d'éliminer ce buit)

Tout ça pour dire que si on a la chance de disposer de sorties et d'entrées symétriques, cela annule les bruits parasites générés par les branchements USB


Une autre expérience que je viens de faire : brancher la sortie SPDIF de mon Fantom XR sur l'entrée SPDIF de la carte son de l'ordinateur de ma femme : aucun bruit parasite (alors qu'avec un branchement par câbles audio basiques, le bruit est présent)
Donc l'utilisation d'une connexion numérique permet aussi d'éviter les bruits parasites générés par les branchements USB

J'espère que cela aidera certains internautes

De mon côté je ne suis pas plus avancé...

Mes idées pour l'avenir :
  - ne plus utiliser l'ordinateur pour mes enregistrements (minables...) mais un séquenceur ou un studio numérique
  - acheter une interface audio avec une entrée SPDIF pour le Fantom et des entrées symétriques pour le CP4

Bonne continuation à tous


----------



## jef_citron (28 Novembre 2017)

Pour la petite histoire, depuis j'ai acheté une interface audio avec des entrées symétriques et numériques (SPDIF)
Donc je branche mes différents appareils en numérique (SPDIF) et en analogique symétrique sur ma nouvelle interface audio et je n'ai plus aucun souffle
Nota : l'interface audio est une simple interface USB2


----------

